# Double-nosed dog not to be sniffed at



## Allegra (Aug 11, 2007)

The person who spotted this 'nosy' dog claimed "I was sober at the time...". 

BBC NEWS | UK | Double-nosed dog not to be sniffed at :

*'Explorer Colonel John Blashford-Snell has had close encounters with vampire bats and angry bees, but his latest brush has been with a rather odd dog.* 


He spotted a rare breed of Double-Nosed Andean tiger hound, which has two noses, on a recent trip to Bolivia. 
The chairman of the Scientific Exploration Society said the dog, named Xingu, was "not terribly handsome". He said: "This breed could be used for sniffing out mines or narcotics because they have an enhanced sense of smell." ' (who can challenge that!)


----------



## Talysia (Aug 11, 2007)

I was going to post this one myself.  I imagine that a dog with two noses would make an excellent sniffer dog.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 11, 2007)

Blasford Snell,huh?
I knew him at Oxford,son of a plumber he was.
The old blighter married into wealth,he did.
Ruddy cheek!


----------



## Pyan (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I thought this was a wind up - only to discover that it's not the only breed to have this sort of nose!
The *Turkish Pointer:*


----------



## Allegra (Aug 11, 2007)

that's a mean face! Well may be some female dogs find him 'masculine'.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah,but i see only two nostrils,so...

you are right Ally,he looks like one of Py's avvies


----------



## Pyan (Aug 11, 2007)

'Ere, you! Any more of that, and you'll be getting a friendly visit from *The Management!*


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 11, 2007)

Look at the double-barreled schnozola on that pooch! I can't say I find the breed very attractive though. Boston Terriers are more my style anyway.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 11, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Look at the double-barreled schnozola on that pooch!


Curt, you _must_ cut down on the Damon Runyan!

It may be unattractive, but it'll make a hell of a conversation pet. Like to see Paris Hilton with that tucked under her arm, though!

Plus, what about the jokes:
"I say, I say, I say! My dog has two noses......!"


----------



## Allegra (Aug 11, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Look at the double-barreled schnozola on that pooch! I can't say I find the breed very attractive though. Boston Terriers are more my style anyway.


 
I think those snow white huskies look very noble. All dogs are beauties in my eyes.  Oh Boston Terriers are funny and adorable and they are the type of dogs that has a big 'attitude'!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 11, 2007)

pyan said:


> Curt, you _must_ cut down on the Damon Runyan!
> 
> It may be unattractive, but it'll make a hell of a conversation pet. Like to see Paris Hilton with that tucked under her arm, though!
> 
> ...



LOL!  (Okay, I'll cut back on the Runyon . . . . but only if I can go back and revisit Jim Thompson and James M. Cain.  )

And Paris Hilton paired with a homely dog? Isn't that a redundency?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 11, 2007)

Allegra said:


> I think those snow white huskies look very noble. All dogs are beauties in my eyes. Oh Boston Terriers are funny and adorable and they are the type of dogs that has a big 'attitude'!



Yes, I adore dogs too. Isn't it amazing how much character you can pour into such a small package!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 11, 2007)

pyan said:


> Curt, you _must_ cut down on the Damon Runyan!
> AGREED
> It may be unattractive, but it'll make a hell of a conversation pet.
> AGREED
> ...


My Jeannie is conversation piece,Py

The only elephant to dance a mean Astor Piazolla tango.


----------

